# Electric dirt bike/dual sport project



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

RC motors are not built for heavy duty use.

They are not likely to survive long pushing a 300lb object.

But give it a try.  I'd like to know how long it lasts.


----------



## 4lpha1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Never thought about that. You sure on that one, or is that just speculation? It probably wouldn't have high torque being built for a 35lb plane. What do you recommend as far as motors go?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Look at http://electricmotorsport.com/

You're going to need a MUCH larger motor to move a vehicle like that. You won't need something large, but something in a different category than RC motors. Might be good on a bicycle, but underpowered (not enough torque or power to accelerate very well OR get to a decent speed).

Consider a Motenergy motor. Or There's also a goldenmotor, 10-20kw peak, sealed liquid cooled that would be good to consider.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

For a low performance dirt bike I would be going for a single hub motor in the rear wheel or if you are technically unchallenged put one on the front wheel too.
When I say low performance I mean anything less that Pro world championship MX racing.
The weight of a hub motor would not offer the suspension performance that a pro is looking for, but would make a very interesting chook chaser.

http://www.hs-escooter.com/sdp/1012...000W_spoke_motor_for_electric_motorcycle.html


----------



## Tomaj (Oct 3, 2011)

I am already converting aprilia RS125 with motenergy ME913, kelly controller on 130V, but I have started with another project. Husqvarna WRE125 1999. I have selected motor that is used in Brammo enertia. Still have not found good controller I found it on eBay for 300$, probably they are still avaliable. Make some search
ME913 or new model ME1014 will be good choice, those motors are also in Zero motorcycles.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

4lpha1 said:


> Never thought about that. You sure on that one, or is that just speculation? It probably wouldn't have high torque being built for a 35lb plane. What do you recommend as far as motors go?


Speculation based on how big of bearings are in the RC motors.

I'd love to see someone try it. Superlightweight.


----------



## Tomaj (Oct 3, 2011)

Here it is...for free

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PERM-Electr...YPtnvJt8Mbd2jT3+25QdLZ0=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## 4lpha1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the input and advice; I can't wait to start building this thing! 

So Motenergy motors are a good choice? Is Motenergy what some people refer to Mars Electric? Kinda confusing. 



Tomaj said:


> I am already converting aprilia RS125 with motenergy ME913, kelly controller on 130V, but I have started with another project. Husqvarna WRE125 1999. I have selected motor that is used in Brammo enertia. Still have not found good controller I found it on eBay for 300$, probably they are still avaliable. Make some search
> ME913 or new model ME1014 will be good choice, those motors are also in Zero motorcycles.


 Where can I find the motor(s) that Zero and Brammo use? I contacted Zero, as they seem to offer them as separate products. I think the hub motor is a perfect size for the smaller bike. 

As for motor controllers; from what I can tell they control the power to the motor and possibly prevent battery damage; what else do they do? I'd rather build one myself than pay $1500 for one. 

Cheers!


----------



## Tomaj (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is the motor from Enertia http://www.ebay.com/itm/PERM-Electr...YPtnvJt8Mbd2jT3+25QdLZ0=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

and here you can get motenergy motors which are very similar to those used in Zero motorcycles http://www.electricmotorsport.com/

Yes, Mars motors are the same as motenergy.

Controllers for BLDC motors are not as simple as you think. For Enertia motor you can choose Sevcon or Kelly controller that costs around 600$.
Do not know where are you from but in Europe all components must have CE mark. So home built controller is NO GO


----------

